# I don't want my van to rust !



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Grease *stops* rust? 

Grease will collect a lot of dirt and filth, and if there are drain slots in the panels (there almost always are) the grease will plug those and the panel will hold water.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here they get "RHINO LINING" to coat about a foot of the lower rocker panel, and fenders. 

To prevent premature body rust.

Makes for a two tone finish, and looks Customized.:devil3:


ED


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

HenryMac said:


> Grease *stops* rust?


_Certainly_ grease stops rust !
In order for metal to oxidize , you need moisture & air . Grease , any kind of grease , whether petroleum based or _lanolin_ based seals it out . That's 7th grade science .

Take a rusty bolt , coat it in grease , then set it out in the elements this summer . It won't rust anymore !



HenryMac said:


> Grease will collect a lot of dirt and filth, and if there are drain slots in the panels (there almost always are) the grease will plug those and the panel will hold water.


Thinned out grease probably would take longer to shed liquid to become stabile . And would collect more dirt in the process . But unless it was applied in extreme heat , I'm not sure it would migrate & somehow solidify & plug weep holes .

Does FF just _dry_ faster , is _that_ the advantage ?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know, dude. Road salt eats metal so unless you move considerably further south, I don't think the result is going to be worth the effort.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Road salt eats metal



The quicker and more often you rinse off the salt the better! Not just the body but under the vehicle also. Most folks wash their vehicle less in the winter but when salt is used it needs washing more often.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

stick\shift said:


> I don't know, dude. Road salt eats metal so unless you move considerably further south, I don't think the result is going to be worth the effort.


I'm not claiming to be an expert , but an old science teacher told us that salt makes water _wetter....._ In other words , it breaks it down & makes it penetrate further . Don't know if that is true.....

But I'm pretty sure some kind of grease that seals the metal will protect it . _Yea ,_ areas that get heavy rain wash (wheel wells , for instance) , would need to be re-coated , but that could be done .

_ANYWAY ,_ I've watched the FF videos on YouTube , but was hoping someone could get any advantages of it through my thick head !:biggrin2:

I'll probably buy an aerosol can of FF today & give it a whirl .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I realize that you are seeking a fast easy preventative.

But the best way that I ever found to keep the body of a daily driver rust free was to wash and paste wax it, at least weekly.

No one has the time, nor do they care to paste wax them anymore. :devil3:

But have you ever seen an in service FIRETRUCK that was rusted?

No, they wash and WAX it every trip out of the firehouse. 

ED


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

First you want to remove any rust that's actually there, because rust never sleeps. There's no point in rust prevention if you're leaving any rust in place.

Krown? Zeibart? Waxoyl?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

The problem with using an alternative to FF is that it may cause the rubber parts to swell.
FF doesn't dry and will need to be re-coated once/year for cars in the salt belt. Since it doesn't dry it won't block any drainage holes but it gets slowly washed off over the course of the year.
I bought a new truck a few months ago and the first thing I did ahead of winter is coat the undercarriage with FF. I bought the gallon size and spray gun. I used about 1.5 quarts to cover everything but I got inside all the holes down there.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Just before last winter I was installing my winter wheels and noticed a small bit of surface rust on a few areas of the undercarriage. Got my can of Fluid Film, used fine steel wool to remove the rust and sprayed the areas with a coating of FF. When I mounted the summer wheels about a month ago the FF was still there doing it's job with no evidence of rust. This has become my annual anti-rust ritual.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Clutchcargo said:


> The problem with using an alternative to FF is that it may cause the rubber parts to swell.
> FF doesn't dry and will need to be re-coated once/year for cars in the salt belt. Since it doesn't dry it won't block any drainage holes but it gets slowly washed off over the course of the year.


Look , I'm not deliberately trying to beat this into the ground , but other than FF might _look_ better , I _still_ don't see the difference .

An FF video I watched suggested _NOT_ soaking rubber (CV boots , seals etc.)

& if it doesn't dry , then it _IS_ basically a grease .


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

dd57chevy said:


> Look , I'm not deliberately trying to beat this into the ground , but other than FF might _look_ better , I _still_ don't see the difference .
> 
> An FF video I watched suggested _NOT_ soaking rubber (CV boots , seals etc.)
> 
> & if it doesn't dry , then it _IS_ basically a grease .


Exactly, it's an oil. Lanolin oil to be exact. Supposed to be environmentally friendly too.
I've got a friend who uses used motor oil. Same concept but you absolutely need to absolutely stay clear of rubber parts.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I heard and read the reviews and plan to try this one myself.

Read the reviews and see some pictures.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Corroseal-Rust-Converter-Primer-82320/202960538


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I used this and got good results.

But heard that the corroseal works better.


https://www.amazon.com/VHT-SP229-Ru...st+converter&qid=1558286413&s=gateway&sr=8-12














Had a VW bug and the floors were a nightmare.
I cut out and sanded all areas then painted.

I then added aluminum sheets to the bottom of the floor boards with aluminum pop rivots.

I bought the panels from here.

https://www.jcwhitney.com/?TID=ggls...VxESGCh1lnAmdEAAYASAAEgKF9PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Example.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Fluid-Film-Prevention-Undercoating-Protection/dp/B004NDDCKK/ref=sr_1_12?keywords=cavity+wax&qid=1558302960&s=automotive&sr=1-12






CAVITY WAX


Get the applicator and the 1 gallon jug.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

I learned 14 years ago the best way to keep vehicles from rusting.

We moved from Ohio to Colorado.

Not sure that helps.. but it works great. :wink2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Fluid-Film-Prevention-Undercoating-Protection/dp/B004NDDCKK/ref=sr_1_12?keywords=cavity+wax&qid=1558302960&s=automotive&sr=1-12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds kinky, anything like Bikini wax?:devil3:

I hope not, both sound painful to me.


ED


----------

